# Satisfied with Gravity Pro20 or Pro30 from bikesdirect.com (bd)



## sarasetp (Jul 27, 2011)

I am considering purchasing the Gravity Pro20 or Pro30 or even the Gravity Comp2 or Comp30 from bikesdirect.com. So this is a question for those of you who have purchased these bikes.

How do you like the bike?

Does the bike have a very high grade of quality and is it holding up over the miles?

Do you believe that the Shimano parts are authentic?

Would you have saved the extra $100 to go with the Comp30 for the Shimano 105's?

Since I live in Chicago where is it flat, would you recommend going with the Pro20 or Pro30. Your comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sarasetp (Jul 27, 2011)

Pics of your bikes would be really great too.


----------



## tippyshooter (Jun 11, 2011)

I got my comp 30 about a month ago, loving it so far. I do believe it is a authentic 105 group, probably from 2009-10. but that doesnt mean the quality suffers or the technology is out of date, it shifts smooth and feels solid. bikes been holding up great under my 230 lbs. so far ive added 25c gator hardshells (great tire) clipless pedals, a 0 offset seatpost and a avenir 100 series seat. makes for a great ride.

in hindsight however, i think i should have gone with a different frame. the bikes comfortable, but now i wish i had gotten something more agressive, like the windsor knight, or gone with one of the SRAM bikes in that price range (all the way at the bottom of the page)


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

The pro 30 is just stunning.


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

I'd recommend going with the doubles(20 gears) instead of the triples(30 gears) - especially if it's mostly flat where you live. I got the Windsor Knight with a triple (thought more was better) since I was a beginner - after about a month of riding and putting on the miles, I realized that I never shifted down to the smallest chain ring anymore. Also if you start riding with some better riders, they may smirk that you have a triple (like they did with me).


----------



## BizzaBoy (May 1, 2011)

bt2011 said:


> I'd recommend going with the doubles(20 gears) instead of the triples(30 gears) - especially if it's mostly flat where you live. I got the Windsor Knight with a triple (thought more was better) since I was a beginner - after about a month of riding and putting on the miles, I realized that I never shifted down to the smallest chain ring anymore. Also if you start riding with some better riders, they may smirk that you have a triple (like they did with me).


Very intresting. Not sure whether I count as one of those better riders, but when I want to nail long, steep mountain passes, I really, really like my triple. On the other hand a compact with 11-28 in the rear might be intresting, too. What's really a key thing is whether you can cran up a mountain with low RPM, or whether you are like me, with bad knees and need to do higher RPMs. But never ever let yourself be drawn into by what the "better riders" do or smirk at.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

bt2011 said:


> I'd recommend going with the doubles(20 gears) instead of the triples(30 gears) - especially if it's mostly flat where you live. I got the Windsor Knight with a triple (thought more was better) since I was a beginner - after about a month of riding and putting on the miles, I realized that I never shifted down to the smallest chain ring anymore. Also if you start riding with some better riders, they may smirk that you have a triple (like they did with me).


If they smirk at the triple, what are they going to say about the foot long head tube? Bike is upright at a hybrid.


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

ohvrolla said:


> If they smirk at the triple, what are they going to say about the foot long head tube? Bike is upright at a hybrid.


The head tube doesn't look extraordinarily long.... feels comfortable to me... maybe b/c it's all black that you may mistaken part of the fork as the headtube. https://bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/images/knight_x_2100.jpg


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Nah bt2011, I was talking about the Gravity's headtube. Should have been clearer.


----------

